# Breeding Set-up



## strathroy_cichlids (Sep 4, 2008)

I want to set up a breeding tank. Im new to RB so would it be ok to put a pair of young adults in a 35 gallon long with 2 sponge filters? The tank has a bare bottom. They have spawned before for someone else. Im looking at getting them this weekend.

Please HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

you need a bigger tank.......with 2 reds a 55 gallon tank is needed at minimum


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Agreed...you also might want to consider having a divider available, too, as they might not get along in their new environs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would get a 75 for the extra width. I would not use sponge filters for them, but rater hob and or cannister filters. sponge filters arnt really powerful enough for large fish. Bare botom is fine, however i would paint the bottom (outside) black so you cant see through or lay slate tile down in the tank. Sponge filters can be used for smaller fry. The 35g would be a good sized growout tank. I would divide it in two so you can keep two batches at a time, but i would use a hob or cannister filter rather then a sponge then put a sponge over the intake to prevnet sucking up fry. A 35 would be an ok temp tank, however you will have to upgrade soon. As chil said a divider is a good idea for any tank, even if they have been together for years. I use eggcrate (homedepot-costs 10$ for a 2x4 piece-used as light covers on drop down ceilings.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

When I breed my rb's I use a bare bottom with a few chunks of coconut fiber and pondstone in certain spots. Hope this helps.


----------

